
Singer Akon finalizes plans to build a 2000-acre city powered by cryptocurrency - riffraff
https://www.businessinsider.com/akon-cryptocurrency-akoin-city-senegal-2020-1
======
gfs
> "I think that blockchain and crypto could be the saviour for Africa in many
> ways because it brings the power back to the people,"

> However, he was upfront about not developing the actual technology himself.

Seeing those two quotes follow each other perfectly sums up how blockchain is
severely misapplied.

------
mimixco
The requirement that all transactions in the new "city" will have to use his
crypto is going to make it impossible to get going. All players will already
be involved in regular non-crypto economic activities. Why would they want to
pay or be paid in crypto, especially such a limited one as this?

